# Rhuematoid Arthritis vs. Fibromyalgia



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I read today on the internet it was hard to tell the diffence between the two.I know I am always in pain...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well they've got you in a real pickle don't they??(((((((((((((((Rowe)))))))))))))))))))))I don't know too much about Rheumatoid Arthritis, but I have had a few friends over the years who deal with it. It seems like it can be such a debilitating, painful illness, then to have the Fibro pain and tiredness on top of it...Well, I don't have any answers for you, but you can borrow my shoulders to lean on when you need to!((((((((((((((((((((Rowe))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## 22021 (Jul 29, 2006)

From my viewpoint, FMS feels totally different than Arthritis. Arthritis is felt bone wise, while the FMS is tissue and muscle. It can hit in different parts of your body, sometimes affecting all parts. Mine is mainly from the bottom of my neck down to my toes. Some folks suffer horribly from the waist up and get dilbilating migraines, along with the tissue/muscle pain.Sometimes my feet get so hyper sensitive, that I cannot bear to even move them


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I do have joint pain with the FMS. Most of the time it is in my hands and feet, but I have also had pain in my hips and knees. Unfortunately, no matter what type of pain I have, joint, muscle,etc., I can't take anything but Tylenol! My acid reflux doesn't allow for anything else.LizP.S. hang in there Rowe!


----------

